# Winchester Model 94 Free to good home



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought a 94 when I was 18, it was stolen when I was 19. I bought another one, and had my name and SS# engraved on the receiver. This was when your SS card said 'Not to be used for Identification.'
Fast-forward 46 years. I've lost enough of my eyesight so that I'll never use the rifle again. I can't un-engrave it, I broke the stock and fixed it 41 years ago, installed a Williams Receiver sight. It's a fine deer rifle with no commercial value, and has some personal information on it.
Anyone know a good, trustworthy person to give it to? No charge, paperwork must be done right, but it needs to be someone who won't take advantage of the SS#. I don't know where else to ask. It would be great for a kid who can't afford his own new rifle, or maybe solder a brass plate over my engraving and install an aftermarket stock. It really is a fine 30-30, made before the newer 'angle-eject' models so not suitable for anything but a side-mount 'scope, but the receiver sight is really all you need..
Email me.


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks community!
Mission accomplished.


----------

